# Albatros D.III



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Albatros D.III


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Barrett (Jun 28, 2018)

Could be a D.V rather than III.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)

IMHO that's the D.III. The rudder markings indicate the OAW factory that used the more rounded rudder for D.III planes made by the plant The rudder was the same that was used with the D.V kite. But the most significant thing seen in the pic above is the shape of the fuselage cross-section at the rear area . It indicates the more flat shape at sides while the D.V had the elliptic cross section there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2018)

You just never cease to amaze me my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

